# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  DeepArt, algorithm that can generate a digital painting from any photo, Tubingen, Germany

## Airicist

Website - deepart.io
deepart.com

vimeo.com/deepartio

facebook.com/deepart.io

twitter.com/deepart_io

linkedin.com/company/deepart-ug

instagram.com/deepart_io

DeepArt on Wikipedia

Team:

Matthias Bethge

Alex Ecker

Leon Gatys

Łukasz Kidziński

Michal Warchol

----------


## Airicist

"A Neural Algorithm of Artistic Style"

by Leon A. Gatys, Alexander S. Ecker, Matthias Bethge
August 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DeepArt, the computer that paints your portrait

Published on Apr 11, 2016




> DeepArt is an algorithm that can generate a digital painting from any photo. It is now available for the first time on a platform designed at EPFL.

----------

